# HOW DID YOU STOP THE BARKING!!???????????



## malteselove (Jun 1, 2007)

Please....We need your advise as to how did you train your Maltese to stop barking at everyone that comes into your home and everyone they meet outside? Our baby boy is 14 1/2 weeks old and I'd like to stop the barking habits that he's already getting into. He also barks at some people we meet on the streets (from day one) and everyone that comes into our home. We've tried holding his mouth shut, while saying "Quiet," but that only seems to help IF I've got him in arms reach. I've read that we shouldn't pick them up when they're barking, or that will only validate the whole barking problem. I've tried the can of pennies as well. Which works nicely at the time...Yet, I can't go tossing a can on the ground outside- everytime we meet some. The squirt of water doesn't faze him one bit either. He's a very smart young man and has very strong dominent issues. However, I've been working daily with these issues and he's getting better. It's just that my family (husband especially) can't stand a barking dog that you can't stop! Please let me know of any ways that has worked for you! I'd greatly, deeply and sincerely appreciate any advise!!!!

Christine


----------



## sammysmom (Jul 20, 2007)

> Please....We need your advise as to how did you train your Maltese to stop barking at everyone that comes into your home and everyone they meet outside? Our baby boy is 14 1/2 weeks old and I'd like to stop the barking habits that he's already getting into. He also barks at some people we meet on the streets (from day one) and everyone that comes into our home. We've tried holding his mouth shut, while saying "Quiet," but that only seems to help IF I've got him in arms reach. I've read that we shouldn't pick them up when they're barking, or that will only validate the whole barking problem. I've tried the can of pennies as well. Which works nicely at the time...Yet, I can't go tossing a can on the ground outside- everytime we meet some. The squirt of water doesn't faze him one bit either. He's a very smart young man and has very strong dominent issues. However, I've been working daily with these issues and he's getting better. It's just that my family (husband especially) can't stand a barking dog that you can't stop! Please let me know of any ways that has worked for you! I'd greatly, deeply and sincerely appreciate any advise!!!!
> 
> Christine[/B]




Hi,
I have two maltese. One is 14 months, the other is 7 months. We pretty much so have Sam (who is 14 months) to stop barking. We have had him since a puppy. The other one (Lucy) is new to our home and we are working on her. The main thing we do is to tap them on the nose and say NO BARK. Very sternly. Its funny, when Lucy barks because some one is coming in the house, Sam looks up at us as if to say "I'm not barking". We have constantly said very sternly NO BARK and a tap on the nose and he got the message. Lucy is taking a little longer to get the idea, but she is much better than when we got her. So just hang in there. It does take a little time for them to get it, because this is what their breed does. Once they understand it, just a stern NO BARK when someone is coming does the trick. 

Nancy


----------



## Lainey & Martin (Jul 23, 2007)

_because this is what their breed does_

Guess I'm lucky - I've only heard Martin bark twice since I've had him (a bit over a month now), and it surprised both of us!!


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

Hi,

I'm working on the same thing with little Izzy. I usually use the "TSHHH" sound that Cesar Milan makes and touch her somewhere to distract her. I try really hard to stay calm and lower the voices of others around me if necessary. It's working. Now when I make the sound she stops pretty quickly for most things...some are harder than others especially if her brothers are riled up too. But we are getting there. 

Leslie


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

I wouldn't hold his mouth shut or tap him on the nose. I believe in Positive training. Just remember, maltese are dogs and dogs bark. I know sometimes the barking can get out of hand, but really positive training is the way to go. I have a book called The Loved Dog. I have not had a chance to read it yet, but I saw the person who wrote it on Oprah and decided to get her book.


----------



## Lainey & Martin (Jul 23, 2007)

Tapping on the nose IS positive training - it's drawing their attention AWAY from the thought and asking them to pay attention to you instead.


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

> Tapping on the nose IS positive training - it's drawing their attention AWAY from the thought and asking them to pay attention to you instead.[/B]


Really, I was told that tapping a dog on the nose hurts them. I am not positive about that though and will have to look into it.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=427062
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think there is a difference between tapping gently to get their attention and hitting with force, but either way our Malts are so tiny and for me any type of hitting is not an option, all I feel that would cause is fear of your hands, at least that's how I feel about it.
We have great success with the squirt bottle, the minute the boys see me get that out it's instant quiet, it might take a squirt or two to stop them both because one leads the other, but once we get silence and it stays quiet they get lots of praise for being good, that works for us


----------



## malteselove (Jun 1, 2007)

> I wouldn't hold his mouth shut or tap him on the nose. I believe in Positive training. Just remember, maltese are dogs and dogs bark. I know sometimes the barking can get out of hand, but really positive training is the way to go. I have a book called The Loved Dog. I have not had a chance to read it yet, but I saw the person who wrote it on Oprah and decided to get her book.[/B]


I watched the auther of the Loved Dog on Oprah and went to the book store and checked out her book. She likes the water bottle idea, to control barking. However, my puppy likes the water- so it's no big deal to get squirt in the face or body. So, so much for that idea~ 

I did read something on a different web site this morning and I'm going to start it this afternoon. What you do is have a family member go outside and ring the doorbell, once Koda starts to bark, you say, "Good bark." Then you follow that by saying "Quiet" WHILE waving a tasty treat in front of his nose. He'll stop the barking, because he'll be more interested in what YOU now have!! It's something you must do many many times. Eventually, he will perform it like a trick. Once he's got it down pat, THEN, and only then, can you try it out in a real life situation. 

I'll let you all know how it goes~
Thanks for your replies!!!!!!!!!!!! They're always appreciated.


----------



## starry (Sep 4, 2006)

> Please....We need your advise as to how did you train your Maltese to stop barking at everyone that comes into your home and everyone they meet outside? Our baby boy is 14 1/2 weeks old and I'd like to stop the barking habits that he's already getting into. He also barks at some people we meet on the streets (from day one) and everyone that comes into our home. We've tried holding his mouth shut, while saying "Quiet," but that only seems to help IF I've got him in arms reach. I've read that we shouldn't pick them up when they're barking, or that will only validate the whole barking problem. I've tried the can of pennies as well. Which works nicely at the time...Yet, I can't go tossing a can on the ground outside- everytime we meet some. The squirt of water doesn't faze him one bit either. He's a very smart young man and has very strong dominent issues. However, I've been working daily with these issues and he's getting better. It's just that my family (husband especially) can't stand a barking dog that you can't stop! Please let me know of any ways that has worked for you! I'd greatly, deeply and sincerely appreciate any advise!!!!
> 
> Christine[/B]


I bought a PetAlert zapper (approx $25.00) that was mentioned on here somewhere earlier this summer.
It works good, follow the instructions.
I use it only when really needed or Im afraid they'll get used to it. Also it confuses/scares one if it's not barking.


----------



## Bijousmom (May 29, 2005)

I used the Pet Agree with the command "enough" and he quits immediately. Do a search on Spoiled Maltese and you will find a discussion on the Pet Agree. This is where I found out about it.


----------



## malteselove (Jun 1, 2007)

> I used the Pet Agree with the command "enough" and he quits immediately. Do a search on Spoiled Maltese and you will find a discussion on the Pet Agree. This is where I found out about it.[/B]


I bought this a few weeks ago and sent it back. My Koda could care less about it. It never bothered him enough to shushhhh....So, back to the drawing boards....(so to say!) Any other suggestions?


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=427877
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Christine....I can't believe the Pet-agree didn't work on Koda! That was a life saver for Benny's temper tantrums. I used it only 2 times and now he understands my command QUIET! Emma, on the other hand, well she is fearless...she could care less lol. The only time she barks out of control is when Benny has a bone/toy that she wants. Then Pet-agree or not, there is no stopping her!


----------



## NewMommie (Jan 19, 2006)

I'm working with Rolley on it. I tried the can w/ pennies in it thing when he was little. Then we moved to a new apartment and he started barking up again, I think because of the new surroundings. Now I spray him in the face with a water spray bottle. Actually its quit funny. He looks so confused, like where did that come from? 

And so now I just show him the bottle when he barks and he stops and looks at me funny.


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

> Please....We need your advise as to how did you train your Maltese to stop barking at everyone that comes into your home and everyone they meet outside? Our baby boy is 14 1/2 weeks old and I'd like to stop the barking habits that he's already getting into. He also barks at some people we meet on the streets (from day one) and everyone that comes into our home. We've tried holding his mouth shut, while saying "Quiet," but that only seems to help IF I've got him in arms reach. I've read that we shouldn't pick them up when they're barking, or that will only validate the whole barking problem. I've tried the can of pennies as well. Which works nicely at the time...Yet, I can't go tossing a can on the ground outside- everytime we meet some. The squirt of water doesn't faze him one bit either. He's a very smart young man and has very strong dominent issues. However, I've been working daily with these issues and he's getting better. It's just that my family (husband especially) can't stand a barking dog that you can't stop! Please let me know of any ways that has worked for you! I'd greatly, deeply and sincerely appreciate any advise!!!!
> 
> Christine[/B]


Just curious how long does he bark? If someone comes to your door how long does the barking last? Also, the same for people you see outside? Does he carry on for a long time?


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

> I used the Pet Agree with the command "enough" and he quits immediately. Do a search on Spoiled Maltese and you will find a discussion on the Pet Agree. This is where I found out about it.[/B]



I have this too and it works GREAT! Cooper and Gracie aren't barkers...but when the door bell goes..Geeeez, they dont stop at all. When someone walks through the door, even if its one of us, the dont stop barking. If they hear another dog out side they bark. This gadget works awesome for my guys. I dont even need to use it anymore....I just show it to them and they stop.

http://www.positive-works.com/petagree//in...CFRoRgQodHy2wRg

Thankfully Brody (our bulldog) is pretty much a silent breed...he barks, but only when he thinks something is up or when he's playing.


----------



## malteselove (Jun 1, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=427036
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hummmm....He just keeps barking, even after the guest comes into our home. You can tell that he's just afraid of who the heck that new person is. I don't mind a few barks to alert me that someone is here. However, to keep barking while the person is already in the house for a few minutes, is a bit disturbing. I'd just like to nip it in the bud early enough, so that it doesn't become a life long problem. 
As far as the strangers go...He'll just bark, untill they're about 10 feet passed us.
Any ideas?


----------



## malteselove (Jun 1, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=427877
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I did have this and tried it without any success. We had to send it back.


----------



## malteselove (Jun 1, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=427881
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi YOU!!! :biggrin: Fancy meeting you here ! haha
Yes, I had HIGH HOPES on this gadgit, but it didn't work for Koda. I'd even press it when he was just walking on by me and his ears didn't even go back (meaning the noise wasn't doing anything for him.) I did return it and am now in search of something else that may work. 
A few weeks 'till the BIG wedding day for you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! You must be getting so excited! I am for you both!!!! Maui...HERE YOU COME!


----------

